# Do Shrimp carry fish diseases?



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm not sure of any diseases that shrimp can carry... my bigger concern would be the goldfish eating the shrimp, thus negating the reason you purchased the shrimp in the first place... 


Although amanos or ghost shrimp *might* be able to live with goldfish?


----------



## XylemUP (Dec 19, 2016)

Goldfish would just tear that shrimp apart unfortunately.

You could always try snails if you want cleaners. Nerites are pretty nice.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> I'm not sure of any diseases that shrimp can carry... my bigger concern would be the goldfish eating the shrimp, thus negating the reason you purchased the shrimp in the first place...
> 
> 
> Although amanos or ghost shrimp *might* be able to live with goldfish?


I thought Goldfish were suppose to be the most peaceful fish? They will attack and eat shrimp?


----------



## XylemUP (Dec 19, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> I thought Goldfish were suppose to be the most peaceful fish? They will attack and eat shrimp?


pretty much anything that can fit a shrimp in it's mouth will eat a shrimp.

You can try it though. If you have hobbyists locally, cherries are no more than a buck a piece.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Do Shrimp carry fish diseases?


Carnage aside, Also consider how they're acclimated and added to the tank. Adding just water from a contaminated tank could introduce something to yours. I think most experienced hobbyists discard the bag water and avoid it going into the aquarium, but still worth a mention. A nerite snail would probably enjoy the leftover food, and be happy with the salt if you add any for the goldfish. Or try and find larger Amano shrimp like 1.5 inch. I think cherries would just be live food for the goldfish


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

XylemUP said:


> pretty much anything that can fit a shrimp in it's mouth will eat a shrimp.
> 
> You can try it though. If you have hobbyists locally, cherries are no more than a buck a piece.


I paid like $26 for 6 of them. 

However that was a year ago and they have multiplied so I have a tank full of them now. 

Still mad about how expensive they were.



KayakJimW said:


> Carnage aside, Also consider how they're acclimated and added to the tank. Adding just water from a contaminated tank could introduce something to yours. I think most experienced hobbyists discard the bag water and avoid it going into the aquarium, but still worth a mention. A nerite snail would probably enjoy the leftover food, and be happy with the salt if you add any for the goldfish. Or try and find larger Amano shrimp like 1.5 inch. I think cherries would just be live food for the goldfish


So my next question would be if snails carry fish diseases? 

I have some snails from my other tank that I could place in the goldfish tank. 

My Petco has only had Amano shrimp like 1 time and I tried to buy them again but never carried them again. 

I was going to buy a nerite snail last black Friday and the guy was like " oh these snails go to the bathroom like nonstop",etc.. was really negative on them. 

So the nerite snail will eat left over food not just algae? 

Thanks.


----------



## XylemUP (Dec 19, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> I paid like $26 for 6 of them.
> 
> However that was a year ago and they have multiplied so I have a tank full of them now.
> 
> Still mad about how expensive they were.


Oh. If you already have a tank full of cherries, you might as well add one and see if the goldfish views him as food. Some plant cover would help.

It's just one cherry


----------



## YumiChi (Dec 19, 2016)

I heard Aquaponics systems is great with goldfish.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> I paid like $26 for 6 of them.
> 
> However that was a year ago and they have multiplied so I have a tank full of them now.
> 
> Still mad about how expensive they were.


As far as diseases go I am not positive, that they do, but anytime you move water/things from one tank to another there is always a chance. That being said, since you already have cherry shrimp (assuming they are in another tank) and they have been there for a year, they have effectively been in quarantine for a year, and should be more than safe enough to add in with the gold fish


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> I paid like $26 for 6 of them.
> 
> However that was a year ago and they have multiplied so I have a tank full of them now.
> 
> ...


Yes they poop staggering amounts. And if you get a female you'll have eggs everywhere that don't degrade and no one eats. That said, I love mine. Great cleaners, fun to watch, no extra care needed if you have enough algae and driftwood.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

To answer your question OP, not that I know of. 

Adding water from the bag where the shrimp came from might if the tank they were housed in at the LFS also had fish or was part of a shared system.


----------

